# 747 2 train weight, why does no one know !!



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the train weight of the two versions (engines) of the 747 is please, I know the larger engine is only available LHD.

It amazes me the tech spec printed by Burstner is void of the towing weights, Burstner UK don't reply to emails, and even after a tel call cant tell me and lazy days a Burstner Dealer don't know !!


Whats going on I would have thought they could have found 10 minutes of a working day to learn a little about what they are selling.

This gives no confidence to purchase.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Valid point,

I've checked through brochures and the majority don't supply this information either and as far as i'm aware neither do the monthly mags.

Perhaps we could add a 'gross train weight' option to the m/h specifications database, it would make it more exclusive.

SandJ - Nuke ?

pete


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was ASTOUNDED - a motorhome with 2 engines in it!

After rereading a couple of times and allowing the black coffee to work, I realised the errors of my ways - why do I drink strong beer with the Friday night curry?.

But I do remember motorbikes with 2 engines, so perhaps I wasn't too silly.

Gordon


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Takeafight. 

On my beast in the manual it tells me what the weight plate refers to. For example if the line 1 says 4000Kgs and line 2 5500Kgs that in theory means you have a towing capacity of 1500Kgs however if you have a Alko chassis and their towhook the towing capacity is reduced to 1350Kgs. 
Line 1 is Max laden weight, line 2 is Gross train weight. Every one I've asked at Preston or Newark has a different idea on it. As Hymer own N&B & Burstner I would assume you to have a Hymer plate by the door step. I had to get Preston to change my VO5 as my plated AUW was 5000Kgs and the VO5 was 4500Kgs. I understand from the police if they stop you for a weight check its the line 1 figure they use, and check it against the DVLA figure. 
It does sound confusing. 
Kind regards


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

THanks Richard all I wont to do is tow legally.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I was under the impression that for the 747 gross and train were the same. Because the 747 has such a high carrying capacity and relatively low power to weight ratio the weight of any trailer should be deducted from the carrying capacity.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our beast is plated at 4,500kgs GVW, with a GTW of 5,200kgs, allowing 700kgs, eg, a Fiat Cinquecento on the back end. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Looked at a 747 Sunday it only had a towing weight of 200KG

However I am lead to understand that if you leave off Payload then you can add it to your towing weight.

However most people would be at or close to their payload limit, so nice in theory but pointless in practise.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

The 747 with the UK 127bhp engine has the following data. Re chipped to 152bhp by most companies. 147bhp is Maxi Power only LHD. 

The max weight you can load the MH is 5200kgs plate on unit . That gives you a loading of 1350kgs based on MH weight of 3850kgs. 

Under the bonnet Alko plate the unit at 5500kgs max train weight. Which give the loading as 1650kgs 

I spoke to Alko about the towing capacity and was given the answer it all had to be within the 5500 kgs MGTW. 


I tow a Smart ForTwo on a trailer (B James) no problem, I manufactured my own towbar and used the Alko fixing positions. 

hope this helps .


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi the Vin Plate on the 747 I viewed was as follows:

5000
5200
2000
1800
1800

This was on side of van, have discussed this elsewhere and the general aggreement was that the towing weight for this particular van was 200KG

That maybe why the weight isnt given in the brochure.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Our 2004 747 has the same 5500kgs max train weight as asgard quotes.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have checked my van plate and it states on the side 


5000kgs
5200kgs
2000 kgs front
1500kgs rear
1500kgs rear Alko suspension plates state 1500kgs 

That means that the unit has a overall top weight of 5200kgs, but as the MH weighs 3850 kgs for normal loading fuel, water etc it gives a max loading of 1350 kgs within the MH. If you then look at the Alko plate under the bonnet and I have checked with Alko UK it says max train weight 5500kgs. 

If you had a max MH load then the tow weight would be 300kgs, If however you do not load the MH to max as 1.35 tonnes is a lot of stuff you can easily tow a car and trailer weiighing whatever you like up to an overall max weight, MH +items + car+ trailer to 5500 kgs.

This chassis is well suited to towing and as the unit I have comes with 6 wheel disc brakes with ABS and traction control it tows like a dream. It has a wide track and is very stable. We sat side on to the New Year wind and hardly rocked at all. Wind speed in Edinburgh recorded at 76 mph.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Can anyone tell me what the train weight of the two versions (engines) of the 747 is please, I know the larger engine is only available LHD.
> 
> It amazes me the tech spec printed by Burstner is void of the towing weights, Burstner UK don't reply to emails, and even after a tel call cant tell me and lazy days a Burstner Dealer don't know !!
> 
> ...


]

The train weight is 6.000kg


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

The engine is the same capacity 2.8l it is just rated to 149bhp instead of the UK spec 127bhp. I spoke to Fiat tech and they informed me that it was a software item and not a mechanical upgrade - same sized turbo and intercooler according to them - might be right might be wrong.

I would have thought that all 747s were 5500 as plated by Alko, are you saying that the under bonnet plate is reading 6000kgs GVTW?

In the Alko spec for the tow bar they state a nose weight of 75 kgs same as most cars not 4x4.

If you take the 200 kgs related to earlier I think that is axle load and in that case 75kgs is well clear. The weight of towing is as detailed before you have the difference of 3850 kgs unit weight away from 5500 or (6000) to carry or tow or any combination that you want.


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

asgard said:


> The engine is the same capacity 2.8l it is just rated to 149bhp instead of the UK spec 127bhp. I spoke to Fiat tech and they informed me that it was a software item and not a mechanical upgrade - same sized turbo and intercooler according to them - might be right might be wrong.
> 
> I would have thought that all 747s were 5500 as plated by Alko, are you saying that the under bonnet plate is reading 6000kgs GVTW?
> 
> ...


when i spoke with burstner they said the unit is fine to tow upto 3 tonnes, my towbar is rated to 150kg of load as it is a motorcyle holder as well and a tow capacity of 1500kg

the engine has been spiced up to 175hp and tows very nicely


----------

